# 1998 Nissan Pathfinder Oil Leak



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

I think everyone on the Pathfinder side of this forum has seen or is familiar with my previous oil leak issue from 13 months ago.

13 months ago:
http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/139673-consumer-rights-bad-work-my-local.html

Last week I’ve been noticing another small leak from the front end/driver side of my 98 Pathfinder, so under the truck I go. 

I noticed this:








This is the oil pressure switch sending unit (pt num 25240-8996E). Cost $19 The more I drove the truck I noticed more and more oil plashing underneath the front end of the truck and onto my marble & gold layered driveway. 

I was told that I need a special socket to remove such a part, so I scored this little lovely from a friend who is a certified mechanic:
















It appears to be a regular socket, but it isn’t. It’s especially made for removing oil switch sending units. <-- I’m quoting. This part isn’t the easiest to remove, but it’s located directly behind/above the oil filter (seen in earlier picture)

Take a look at the old part and notice the small ring of oil around the plastic and the missing rubber seal:


















…and the new one with the rubber seal: 









If you have the skills and tools, this job will take less than an hour and you will be forced to change your oil filter. Also, this is a delicate part (plastics and aluminum) and only requires 10-15lbs of pressure when applying torque.


----------



## Stavesacre21 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had oil leaking on the driver's side of the crossmember for about 2 months now. Just today, My mechanic changed out the oil pressure switch...said it was dripping when the car was running. I thought, wonderful news!

Well after it sat for about 5 hours, i took it out and low and behold, oil on the ground again. Not sure if it had some residual oil that was still around there, but nonetheless, it's making me furious as well.

I've recently learned that a good culprit would be the valve cover gaskets. It's hard to say since it's so tough to see them, but I've also had a burning oil smell from the engine bay for some time now. Oddly, it's only when I am backing up. Makes no sense to me at all, but clearly, something is still leaking.

Might wanna keep them in mind, as the oil pressure switch may not be your only enemy.

Anyone know how much it would run to have the valve cover gaskets replaced? Doesn't sound like a very cheap job to me :balls:


----------

